# HELP! Clown Knife Fish Dying :(



## frospike38 (Feb 11, 2015)

So my gf mom has a clown knife fish and he's been battling with various diseases but he's been swimming and acting fairly normal until 2 days ago, he would usually hang out at the bottom in his spot but lately he's been hanging out more towards the top of the tank. Today she put in some Kordon fish protector and fast forward a few hours later, he was floating lifeless and curled but breathing. We moved him into a hospital tank that is already setup and he was floating lifeless and breathing, then after a few minutes he was laying on the bottom and breathing heavy. Any ideas or help would be appreciated. Is it safe to use the Kordon fish protector with scaless fish? Thank you.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Kordon Fish Protector isn't a medication, so it's not going to hurt scaleless fish. It will act as a binding agent for other medications though.

We can't really help her fish without her filling out the form and being able to answer our questions.


----------

